# חניה - action/place



## Diadem

Source
הצורות חֲנָיָה, חֲנִיָּה משמשות הן לציון הפעולה הן לציון המקום.

Okay, so if I understand this correctly, both words essentially possess the same translation into English (i.e., "encampment"), but one "is used for the indication of the action," while the other "is used for the indication of the place."

"Action," as in, the act of encamping; "place," as in, a location where one encamps.

Did I totally misunderstand this? lol


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> הצורות חֲנָיָה, חֲנִיָּה משמשות הן לציון הפעולה הן לציון המקום.



Action: parking

Place: parking lot


----------



## Wolpy

Diadem said:


> Source
> הצורות חֲנָיָה, חֲנִיָּה משמשות הן לציון הפעולה הן לציון המקום.
> 
> Okay, so if I understand this correctly, both words essentially possess the same translation into English (i.e., "encampment"), but one "is used for the indication of the action," while the other "is used for the indication of the place."
> 
> "Action," as in, the act of encamping; "place," as in, a location where one encamps.
> 
> Did I totally misunderstand this? lol


You understood perfectly well. As Carrot mentioned, in modern Hebrew the words you have posted are used primarily for parking a vehicle and not encampment, but essentially it does mean encampment as a place and a verb exactly as you understood it.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Yeah, should have known by now that Diadem is interested in ancient texts.  Next time I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Diadem

Thank you both!

So, how would one translate the word  הן? Is it being used as a pronoun ("they are...") or as the word "here"? In fact, if you could provide me with how you would say that same Hebrew text in English, as I'm trying to get an accurate translation as possible, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Egmont

Diadem said:


> ... So, how would one translate the word  הן? ...


In this context, how about "On the one hand" and "on the other?" Or, perhaps a freer translation of the entire sentence: "The form חֲנָיָה refers to the action [or 'activity'], the form חֲנִיָּה to the place [or 'its location']."


----------



## amikama

הן X הן Y = X as well as Y, both X and Y

המילה חניה משמשת הן לציון פעולה והן לציון מקום
The word חניה refers to the action of parking as well as a parking lot.



Diadem said:


> So, how would one translate the word  הן? Is it being used as a pronoun ("they are...") or as the word "here"? In fact, if you could provide me with how you would say that same Hebrew text in English, as I'm trying to get an accurate translation as possible, that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ali Smith

So, for "parking lot" do you say _migrash khanaya_ or _migrash khaniya_?


----------



## JAN SHAR

khaniya, because it's a verbal noun, just like nesi'a and slikha.


----------



## Drink

JAN SHAR said:


> khaniya, because it's a verbal noun, just like nesi'a and slikha.



Actually it's khanaya. It's a noun, but it's not the verbal noun in this case.


----------

